# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wichers (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wichers

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk N. Wichers, Groningen

Adres: Ripperdalaan 5, Groningen

Website: www.wichershuisarts.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wichers*

----------

